# Bikes und Impressionen



## AnthonyXIV (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi @ all, 

nachdem ich das Bike von carloz gesehen habe, kam mir spontan die Idee. Wir überarbeiten derzeit die Website neu und da gibt es bald auch einen Bereich "Impressionen". Falls Ihr also schöne Bilder von Euch und den Bergwerks habt, dann schickt sie doch bitte an: [email protected]
Die schönsten werden ausgesucht und landen auf der BW Website! 
ACHTUNG: Nacktbilder werden ignoriert!! 


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV

P.S. pro Bild bitte max. 300 kb


----------



## carloz (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi Anthony,

das find ich ja ma verschärft 
Hab grad Kollegen mobil gem8. Dann werde wir nächste Woche direkt mal ne Photsession des Mercurys anleiern. 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birg (10. Oktober 2003)

Gute Marketingidee! Bin dabei!
MfG Bk


----------



## chris84 (10. Oktober 2003)

@ anthony: super Idee, ich bin dabei!

@ carloz: was hälst du davon, wenn wir ein paar Bergwerker zusammentreiben, uns nen schönen Fleck hier im Saarland suchen und mit ein paar Fotos festhalten?
Du hast doch da ein bisschen plan bzgl. Fotografie, oder?

Außerdem hab ich auch noch ein paar Fotos im Archiv, mal sehen ob was dabei ist.

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (11. Oktober 2003)

@chris:

Das ja ma ne feine Idee. Müsst halt nur ne Stelle sein, die man mittem Auto erreichen kann, wegen der Kamera und so.
1 Foto mit Männlein und eines nur mit dem bike, wobei wir dann noch klären müssen, wie wir das bike zum stehen überreden können, aber da fällt uns sicher noch was ein 
sinnvoll wäre ein etwas steilerer Feldweg zum beispiel, dann könnte ich gegen den Himmel fotografieren, das wäre dann super vom Hintergrund abgesetzt. Mal sehn, wann wir da was finden. Oder so die bikes voller Dreck und so, das ist bestimmt auch stylish...

Ich mach mir ma paar Gedanken 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (11. Oktober 2003)

Das mit dem Auto erreichen is wohl das größte Problem, da die besten Stellen tief im Wald liegen  
Ich werd auf jeden Fall mit dem Bike kommen, da ich kein Auto zur Hand habe.
Ne geeignete Stelle zu finden ist auch net ganz einfach. So auf anhieb würden mir aufm Hoxberg bei Lebach und aufm Lithermont bei Nalbach ein paar Stellen einfallen. Aber beide nur schlecht mit dem Auto zu erreichen, bzw. man müsste dann noch etwa 500m bis 1km laufen.

Ich frag mal noch nen Kumpel mit nem Bergwerk LSD endurance und einen weiteren mit nem Mercury. Alle ausm Saarland werden wir wohl nicht zusammen bekommen.
Dann können wir noch ein Gruppenfoto machen.

werd mal noch nen tread im Lokalforum Saarland eröffenen. 

MFG
Chris


----------



## sigi0007 (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Bergwerkler!

Gute Idee das mit dem Treffen! Sind auch nicht- Saarländer willkommen?  
Ich wohn in der nähe von Hermeskeil, sagt mal bescheid wann und wo ihr euch treffen wollt, wenn ich Zeit hab komm ich auch vorbei!
Ach ja, fahre ein Faunus Endurance!

Gruß, Mark


----------



## carloz (13. Oktober 2003)

@sigi:

Ei logisch  Jeder Bergwerkler is willkommen, ob jetzt aus de Palz oda ausm Saarland 
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch nen BaWüler, der kommt ? 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (13. Oktober 2003)

natürlich sind alle willkommen!  

wie schauts denn Terminmäßig aus? 
wahrscheinlich am besten Nachmittags weil ihr wahrscheinlich arbeiten müsst. Was meint denn der Fotofachmann bezüglich lichtverhältnisse? besser morgens oder mittags?
Also ich hätt prinzipiell die ganze Woche Zeit, hab ja Ferien  
Wobei ich Mittwochnachmittag und Donnerstagabend Biken gehe!

Und die Treffpunktfrage steht noch aus!


MFG
Chris


----------



## chris84 (20. Oktober 2003)

na, wie schauts aus? bekommen wir noch was zusammen, um Impressionen festzuhalten?

Macht mal Termin und Ortsvorschläge!

Ich denk Terminlich wäre der Samstag ideal! 

Und als Ort des geschehens werf ich einfach mal den Litermont bei Nalbach in die Runde!

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (20. Oktober 2003)

@chris:

hoppala, hab ich erst jetzt grad gelesen, sorry.
Mhh, also mir ises wurschd wo. Samstag is gut.
Nalbach wär kein Problem für mich.
Wären das jetzt nur wir 2 ? Oder gesellt sich noch jemand zu uns ?
Mit Staiv isses eh kein Prob uns 2 aufs Bild zu packen 
Sollen wir da in Radkluft oder so mit aufs Bild ? Ich hab nämlich noch nix ordentliches *g*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (21. Oktober 2003)

Ok, dann halten wir mal Samstag fest. 

Wetter soll laut www.wetter.com so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




werden   wolle mas hoffe.

Treffpunkt Nalbach halten wir auch mal fest, evtl. stelle ich ne Karte hier rein.

Ich denk schon dass wir in Bikekluft kommen sollten. soll ja echt aussehen  
@carloz: hast ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit, dir ein bergwerk-Trikot zu besorgen  
Also mir stellt sich die Frage eigentlich nicht, da ich eh mit dem Bike kommen werde  
Aber vorher muss ich noch gut putzen und ne strecke suchen, die nicht allzuviel Matsch beinhaltet  

Dann schau mer mal ob noch ein paar leude kommen:
wie schauts denn aus mit  sigi0007? 

Außerdem: Bergwerkfee, die is doch auch ausm Saarland, oder?
Sonst sind glaub ich hier im Forum keine saarländischen Bergwerkler mehr (Grenzbereich zu Rheinland Pfalz is auch noch zulässig  )

Ich bekomm vielleicht noch zwei kumpels zusammen, mal sehen.

Was meint ihr dann zur Uhrzeit? vormittag oder nachmittag? ich bin da völlig flexibel. Evtl. ists um die Mittagszeit vom Licht her am besten.

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (21. Oktober 2003)

@chris:

Joa Nachmittags is wohl gut. Denke so um 15 Uhr ? Is das okay ? Dauert ja ned soo lang. Wir suchen ein fotogenes Plätzchen aus und dann machen wir ne kleine Session. Bikes einzeln, Bikes mit Fahrer und alle zusammen - fertig !

Würde vorschlagen, dass sich die andern mal dazu äußern...
Passt das unserm Pfälzer in den Kram mit Samstag ? 

Was ist mit der Fee ? Dein Freund hat auch ein Bergwerk ,oder ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (24. Oktober 2003)

na, wie schauts aus mit den anderen? will keiner mit?  sollen wirs um ne woche verschieben?  

Also gebt euch nen Ruck! (und antwortet wenigstens!)

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (26. Oktober 2003)

[email protected]:

So, noch eine Chance für diejenigen, die professionelle Bilder von sich und Ihren bikes wollen:

Chris und ich haben das meeting auf SAmstag verschoben. Also nächster Samstag, 01.11.2003 so gegen nachmittag in Nalbach. Genaueres wird dann chris noch hier reinschreiben.
Natütlichj nur wenn das Wetter gut ist. Gut für Fotos heisst: Es darf nicht regnen. Alles andere is egal. Perfekt is bewäölkt, weil ich hdann sehr gutes diffuses Licht hab.
Also notiert euch den Termin.
Ich dachte da an Bilder von allen mit Bike, alle bikes, bikes einzeln und Bike mit jeweils einem herrechen oder Frauchen 

Also. Wir warten auf Antwort !

greetZ
CarloZ


P.S.: Die besten pix sende ich dann zu Anthony, und wir wollen hoffen, dass wir einen Ehrenplatz auf der BERGWERK page bekommen 

P.P.S.: Um einen kleinen Einblick auf meine fotografischen Öeistungen zu erhalten kann man unter www.bildertown.de eine kleine Auswahl meiner bisherigen Arbeiten sehen. Nur, falls jemand Bedenken hat sein Rad würde nicht schön genug fotografiert


----------



## Nomercy (22. November 2003)

Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben. Dabei wäre ich wahrscheinlich der erste Sachsen-Anhaltiner gewesen und hätte sicher einen Platz in der ersten Reihe auf unserem Gemeinschaftsfoto bekommen. Das nenne ich Aufschwung Ost. Wie dem auch sei, in spätestens zwei Wochen hole ich mein aufgebautes Mercury ab und fahre dafür schlappe 1000km mit dem Auto. Wollte es erst mit der Post kommen lassen, hab' die Idee aber verworfen und lege es für den Transport lieber sicher verpackt in meinen Kombi. Aber vielleicht wartet der Anthony ja noch ein biss'chen und carloz, der ist mit dem PC recht fit, könnte ja ne Fotomontage machen, damit ich nicht noch mal 1000km fahren muß um endlich auf mehr BW'ler zu treffen. So bin ich zwar alleine, aber nicht einsam.


----------



## Fettkloß (22. November 2003)

ich kann null informationen für mich daraus ziehen das du 1000km fahren musst . is mir auch egal ob du dein bike dir mit der pst schicken lässt oder so - so ein langer thread und keinerlei aussage von dir aus der ich einen nutzen ziehen könnte - kannst das nicht den leuten die es vielleicht interessiert privat mailen !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fettkloß _
> *ich kann null informationen für mich daraus ziehen das du 1000km fahren musst . is mir auch egal ob du dein bike dir mit der pst schicken lässt oder so - so ein langer thread und keinerlei aussage von dir aus der ich einen nutzen ziehen könnte - kannst das nicht den leuten die es vielleicht interessiert privat mailen !!!!! *



holllaaa, hast deine tage oder ist das jetzt so "style" im forum??
denk da mal bitte bis morgen drüber nach! setzen!

viele schulmeisterliche grüsse

michael


----------



## Fettkloß (23. November 2003)

ja - bei mir wurde eine gehirnwäsche durchgezogen - ich bin ab jetzt ein ordentlicher deutscher der nur auf befehl handelt und sich allen gesetzen und regeln anpasst - besonders den forumsregeln 

aber obacht - ich verpeze auch jeden der was schreibt was nicht in der richtigen rubrik steht


----------

